

When you can't win - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/when-you-cant-win/

======
oweiler
Nice post. I especially like the advice to create something even when you have
no more than 5 min to spare. From my experience when performed regularly these
5 min add up really fast.

~~~
mijustin
Yup: it also shows the advantage of starting small. Think about how much
easier it is to "wake up 5 minutes earlier" than "wake up 2 hours earlier"

